# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > ابزارهای گزارش سازی >  نشان ندادن Crystal Report Viewer در  Tool Box

## maniya1

من با ویژوال استدیو 2010  و .NET Fram work 4کار میکنم و همان طور  که میدونید در این نسخه کریستال ریپروت وجود نداره و من مجبور شدم و من کریستال ریپورت 13 رو از اینترنت دانلود و نصب کردم اما مشکل اینجاست که کامپوننت Crystal Report Veiwer  رو در Tool Box نداره حتی در قسمت Choos Item هم که رفتم دیدم این کنترل تیک خورده ولی چرا نمایش نمیده نمیدونم،لطفا منو راهنمایی کنید

----------


## Hybrid

دوست عزیز والا تا حالا به همچین مشکلی برنخوردم من خودم همین sap Crystal Report 13 رو رو کامپیوترم نصب کردم ولی کریستال ریپورت ویور رو نشون میده شما هم از این نسخه استفاده میکنین؟؟

یه بار حذف و نصب کنین شاید جواب داد..

موفق باشید./

----------


## iman909

> دوست عزیز والا تا حالا به همچین مشکلی برنخوردم من خودم همین sap Crystal Report 13 رو رو کامپیوترم نصب کردم ولی کریستال ریپورت ویور رو نشون میده شما هم از این نسخه استفاده میکنین؟؟
> 
> یه بار حذف و نصب کنین شاید جواب داد..
> 
> موفق باشید./


سلام
منم همین مشکل رو دارم. یک بار حذف و نصبش کردم اما درست نشد.
حتی وقتی میخوام یک فایل  rpt درست کنم، یک فایل mht درست میکنه.
چیکار کنم؟

----------


## Hybrid

احتمالا .net framework شما 4 client profile هست اونو به .net framework 4 تغییر بدین ، Crystal report viewer رو داخل Toolbox میبینین.

----------

